# german excel->english formulas?



## K_A_R_M_O (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello there.

I want to buy a german edition of excel. Is it then possible to change the language into english, so that i dont need to re-learn all the formulas? 

If not there is also an option to upgrade to office 2010. Will i be able to change the language into english in that version? I hope somebody can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello

Not a specific answer to your question but....  You can refer to this thread for translations of functions from German to English > English to German.


----------



## K_A_R_M_O (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! I conclude from your answer, that changing the language in office is not that easy and i should buy the language version i want to use


----------

